# Dutch kits



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 23, 2017)

First litter of the year! Went pretty well, I'd say. My doe Corrie kindled 6(one stillborn), and they've been growing like weeds! 


 I'm not extremely impressed with the markings(especially considering the markings of the sire), but one of the blacks and maybe one of the steels shows a little promise.


----------

